# Port st Joe



## Ajnic10 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey fellas we’ve decided to give cape San Blas a go for our honeymoon. We vacation there every year. I typically fish the bay out of a yak for trout and the beach for whatever I can get to bite. Has anyone targeted sheepshead in port st Joe? If so any advice would be greatly appreciated. I will also be renting a boat for the day out of seahorse or Presnells.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Great sheep head fishing*

Plenty of sheep head around the seawalls around the old paper mill and the marina and around the mouth of the intercoastal waterway.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Try the Vamar wreck 29° 53.941’ N 085° 27.806’ W


----------



## Ajnic10 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info. What kind of rig are you using? Carolina? Toss it and let it sit? I can usually find fiddler crabs pretty easy. Would those are shrimp be bait of choice? Sorry I’m a newb to trying to target sheepshead. Seems like it should be easy but for some reason I’m clueless!


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

I prefer fiddler crabs but fresh cut shrimp has worked well when they are hungry.
There again,(I) prefer drop and suspend Carolina rig.
Have used cut shrimp on lead head jig with success as well.
Knock a few barnacles off structure to serve as a little chum.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Presnells got hit pretty hard from Michael. I heard there is a big detour to get to it.
Might be fixed by now.
And,of course the state park is closed and the road going in I guess.
Congratulations on the wedding.

Ps:look for Spanish in the bay.


----------

